# Element Shears



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Element shears*

Yes!!!!!! They are amazing! They hold a beautiful edge, can take a few hits (kicked off the table) without throwing them off. I can't wait for her 10 inch straights to come out! I Wish these were available before I spent my money on kenchiis and Chris christiansen shears.

In all, yes, buy them!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Doggroomer812 said:


> Yes!!!!!! They are amazing! They hold a beautiful edge, can take a few hits (kicked off the table) without throwing them off. I can't wait for her 10 inch straights to come out! I Wish these were available before I spent my money on kenchiis and Chris christiansen shears.
> 
> In all, yes, buy them!


*Thank you! *I e-mailed her about the 6.5" model. It's a wicked _looking _shear too! LOL We need to get her signed up as a member over here.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

I've read a lot of good things about them on a "groomers forum". It seems that groomers of all breeds are very excited about them. I'm not a member there, but posts are open to the general public.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I heard back from the Element Shears creator and she hopes to have her next shipment in _for _Christmas (ie., before). I have the flyer with prices if anyone is interested in ordering. This isn't a group buy so you'd order directly from her. GREAT prices on these popular shears. 

If you have my e-mail, feel free to send me a message and I'll forward. If not, post here and I'll get in touch with you ASAP.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I just sent off payment on several sets. I am SOOOOO excited about them, everyone is in an uproar over them! Ill be posting a review as soon as I receive them!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> I just sent off payment on several sets. I am SOOOOO excited about them, everyone is in an uproar over them! Ill be posting a review as soon as I receive them!


Thank you! 
Did you order the *Kirin *detailing shear? That's the one I was thinking about buying.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya know, as sexy as the kirins are, I passed them up for the Chis. The sad reality is, I groom more chows, aussies, and goldens than poodles, so I needed to take that into consideration. 

The entire set is gorgeous, aren't they?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Ya know, as sexy as the kirins are, I passed them up for the Chis. The sad reality is, I groom more chows, aussies, and goldens than poodles, so I needed to take that into consideration.
> 
> The entire set is gorgeous, aren't they?


That was my first thought when I saw the pics--_what a stunning set of shears! _  Do you think the Kirin shear would be good for poodles? What exactly is a "_detailing_" shear anyway? (I was thinking it just meant a small shear or something--one used for small areas.)


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

She does have a poodle now so she should join! I'll let her know.


----------



## windywaycavaliers (Mar 25, 2010)

*Hi there!*

Its Chris, or WindyWay- with Element Shears! Thank you all for your honest feedback! This shipment of shears due the middle of Oct. is all sold out except for 2 remaining sets of the little red Kirin detailers, and 6 sets of the 8" straight swivel thumbs! -Still deciding on a name for this new model! 
I am sending out another order for Christmas, and will announce when I am taking customer orders for that shipment. 
I thank you all again for your response and support!
And yes, I am totally in love with my new Poodle,,I do NOT know why I waited so long!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I am waiting for the Chi


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm very interested in the left-handed shears. I'll be watching for them!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

They remind me of my kenchi spiders. I love the shears except sometimes it feels like it "sticks" when I try to cut hair. I've been looking for new shears but haven't found any I like. I wish I could hold these in my hands to see how they feel!.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

windywaycavaliers said:


> Its Chris, or WindyWay- with Element Shears! Thank you all for your honest feedback! This shipment of shears due the middle of Oct. is all sold out except for 2 remaining sets of the little red Kirin detailers, and 6 sets of the 8" straight swivel thumbs! -Still deciding on a name for this new model!
> I am sending out another order for Christmas, and will announce when I am taking customer orders for that shipment.
> I thank you all again for your response and support!
> And yes, I am totally in love with my new Poodle,,I do NOT know why I waited so long!


Good to see you here! I'm interested in those Kirin detailers.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

These look amazing!
Can you send me the price list


----------



## Bellplain (Oct 8, 2011)

Can someone post a link to a site from which we can order and see pictures, descriptions and prices? Who sells them? Can you get wholesale pricing for use in your own grooming shop or with your own poodle business?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Try the following...

Stylist Products

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Element-Shears/166579816730281


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Bellplain said:


> Can someone post a link to a site from which we can order and see pictures, descriptions and prices? Who sells them? Can you get wholesale pricing for use in your own grooming shop or with your own poodle business?


*WindyWayCavaliers* (Chris)--see first post at the top of this page--is the creator and owner of Element Shears. I'm sure she won't mind if you PM her, or follow the links provided by Lilah+Jasper. I have the flyer, but it appears you can get to it from L+J's first link.

You can also read a discussion about them here: http://www.petgroomerforums.com/cha...-Element-Shears!-Just-WAIT-till-you-try-these!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

These look good, I like the look of the wind and fire shears.

I dont understand how you are supposed to order though or if they deliver to the uk?


----------



## windywaycavaliers (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone! I could post the PDF on here, but did not want to use this site as an ad opportunity out of respect to its users & creators, I am not sure also if that is even allowed & don't want to get into trouble! If you would like info, you are welcome to email me at [email protected]., or certainly call me! (Chris) 608-795-9837 Thank you all again for your support!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Chris!!!

Which one(s) would you suggest for poodle grooming? I am really looking forward to placing my order


----------



## windywaycavaliers (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello! Well, a good starter set would be the straight- either swivels or not depending on one's personal preference, and the curves, and a thinner- either the longer or shorter model again depending on preference.


----------



## Bellplain (Oct 8, 2011)

Will they make a 10" shears? I prefer a longer shears for poodle grooming.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

windywaycavaliers said:


> Hello! Well, a good starter set would be the straight- either swivels or not depending on one's personal preference, and the curves, and a thinner- either the longer or shorter model again depending on preference.


So... I think my order should be the Fire, Wind and Earth??? I'll send an email to your gmail account...

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## nc7760 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Missed out on this one*

Hi I'm to the forum and just saw the post about the shears. I checked them out on facebook and it looks like they are pretty much gone. Can anyone recommend another brand at a good price? I am just starting to groom my Standard and really can't afford to spend a great deal as I already have blown my budget on the table clippers and brushes for the month. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Chris,

I just sent a PM to you.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

http://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/16513-element-shears.html
See new post by *WindyWayCavaliers*


----------

